# Galaxy S I9000 zu langsam Akku zu schnell leer.



## Elvantoro (2. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

seit nun fast 1,5 Jahren besitze ich das Samsung Galaxy S I9000.
Firmware: 2.3.3
Anfangs das genialste Handy auf dem Markt.
Leider bin ich der Systemleistung und Geschwindigkeit im Menü,Apps oder auch im Internet überhaupt nicht mehr zufrieden.
Auch die der Nutzung von Taskmanager und Speicherleerung usw. bringt leider keinen große Hilfe. 
Das ganze System ist einfach sehr träge, reagiert langsam oder stürzt sogar komplett ab. 
Es kommt mir sogar langsam so vor als wenn es von Tag zu Tag langsamer wird. 
Und natürlich ist die Akkuleistung auch ein Witz. Seit dem letzten Firmwareupdate ist es wieder etwas besser geworden. 
Aber auch neue Akkus von andern Firmen mit angeblich mehr Leistung waren sogar immer noch schlechter als der alte Orginal Akku.


Meine Frage ist nun: 

Welche Firmware nutzt ihr ? 
Gibt es eine die mehr Leistung bringt? z.B 4.0 soll man ja auch irgendwie auf das Handy machen können. 
Nutzt ihr den Originalakku ? 
Gibt es auf dem Markt etwas Besseres. 
Habt ihr ähnliche Probleme? 

Ich will das Handy auf jeden Fall noch eine längere Zeit nutzen. Möchte aber unbedingt etwas an der gesamten Leistung ändern. 
Hoffe das ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.


----------



## ChaoZ (2. August 2012)

Ich nutze Android 4 mit der AOKP Custom-Rom und habe keine Probleme. Läuft schnell, Akku hält bei mittlerer bis hoher Nutzung einen Tag durch. 

Das es mittlerweile besseres auf dem Markt gibt, sollte klar sein. Mein I9000 reicht mir aber noch.


----------



## Elvantoro (2. August 2012)

Jo das ist mir klar.Ich will mir aber erstmal kein neues kaufen, weil ich damals sehr viel Geld ausgegeben habe. 
Ist es denn besonders aufwendig Android 4 auf das Handy zu bekommmen ? 
Nutzt du auch noch den Orginalakku ? Gibt es denn wohl Akkus die mehr können. 2-3 Tage wäre nice


----------



## Elvantoro (3. August 2012)

keine Sorge. keiner muss mir erklären wie ich das mache. Ja ich kann google nutzen 
Habe 4.0.4 mit dem cyanogen mod jetzt auch drauf und werde es mal testen. 
Aber die Frage zum besseren Akku bleibt noch.


----------



## Elvantoro (15. August 2012)

Hat denn wirklich niemand einen besseren Akku von eimem anderne Anbieter oder so ?


----------



## eagle*23* (15. August 2012)

Auf ebay gibts Akkus mit 2500mah ohne zusätzlichen Deckel.
Aber da ist meistens nicht dass drin was versprochen wird.
Hab mir für mein S2 so ein ähnlichen geholt und ist fast genauso schnell leer.


----------



## Elvantoro (15. August 2012)

Ja genau das ist das Problem.

Habe mir auch schon 2 verschiedene Akkus bei Amazon bestellt. Einer von Akku King mit 1800mAh.
Aber beide waren immer schnelle leer als der Originalakku.


----------



## Papzt (15. August 2012)

2.3.7 ist doch die aktuellste GB Version die für das SGS frei gegeben wurde. Warum nutzt du diese alte? Wenn du dir eine Custom Rom drauf machen willst dann entweder Cyanogen Mod 7, also GB 2.3.7 , oder eine JellyBean Rom. ICS kannst du getrost weg lassen.


----------



## Elvantoro (15. August 2012)

habe wie gesagt den CyanogenMod 9 drauf mit Android 4.0.4
läuft auch sehr gut


----------



## Papzt (15. August 2012)

Läuft gut, ja. Aber du wirst dich wundern was Google bei JB mit ProjectButter geleistet ha das ist eine andere Hausnummer. Dagegen laggt ICS wie sau


----------



## DrDave (15. August 2012)

Habe auch ein SGS mit Dark Knight 5.5 Customrom + Devil 3 Kernel.
Ich bin mit dem ICS sehr zufrieden. Die mittlereweile schlechte Hardware spürt man natürlich manchmal aber damit kann ich noch gut leben.
Ich benutze auch noch den original Akku und würde auch nur originale nutzen.
Der Akku aus der Armani Edition soll wohl genau passen, der hat wenn ich mich recht entsinne 1650mAh. Nicht wirklich viel gewonnen aber da original Akku spürt man das schon.

2-3 Tage bei normaler "Smartphonenutzung" halte ich aktuell für nicht möglich. 3 Tage lief meins schon aber da wurde es auch nur sehr spärlich genutzt.

@Papzt bei welchem Gerät hast du die starken Unterschiede bemerkt?


----------



## Papzt (15. August 2012)

Ich rede auch vom SGS  und eine der jetzigen Versionen von JB ist schon ein gewaltiger unterschied zu ICS. Maximale akkulaufzeit sind bei mir 3 Tage. Aber wenn ich normal zu Hause bin muss ich auch jeden abend laden, da ich immer WLAN etc. laufen habe


----------



## Elvantoro (16. August 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Ich rede auch vom SGS  und eine der jetzigen Versionen von JB ist schon ein gewaltiger unterschied zu ICS. Maximale akkulaufzeit sind bei mir 3 Tage. Aber wenn ich normal zu Hause bin muss ich auch jeden abend laden, da ich immer WLAN etc. laufen habe


 
Das hört sich ja schon mal sehr gut an. 
Bin aber mit CyanogenMod bin ich auch echt zurfrieden. Sehr gute Einstellmöglickeiten und das Menü ist auch sehr viel besser aufgebaut.
Wie gesagt müsste es aber doch auch einen Akku mit 1800mA/h geben der auch wirklich mehr Leistung hat als der Originale.


----------



## Papzt (16. August 2012)

Sicher gibt es größere Akkus. Ich habe aber ein mobiles Ladegerät von Energizer . Das lade ich einfach voll und Klemme es dann an mein Handy wenn ich unterwegs bin.


----------



## DrDave (16. August 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Sicher gibt es größere Akkus. Ich habe aber ein mobiles Ladegerät von Energizer . Das lade ich einfach voll und Klemme es dann an mein Handy wenn ich unterwegs bin.


 
Welche JB Rom & Kernel hast du genommen?
Die Auswahl ist ja bekanntlich sehr groß


----------



## Papzt (16. August 2012)

HellyBean+Devilkernel
Ist identisch mit CM10 gefällt mir aber besser. SlimBean läuft nicht so gut. Tajb habe ich bereits geladen aber noch nicht probiert und MIUI kommt bei mir nicht mehr drauf


----------



## _PeG_ (22. November 2012)

Papzt schrieb:
			
		

> HellyBean+Devilkernel
> Ist identisch mit CM10 gefällt mir aber besser. SlimBean läuft nicht so gut. Tajb habe ich bereits geladen aber noch nicht probiert und MIUI kommt bei mir nicht mehr drauf



hab derzeit cyanogebmod 9 auf meinem sgs und es läuft um welten besser als die letzte offizielle Version 2.3.7!!

derzeit hadere ich zwischen cm10 und eben deinem helly bean (cm10 + devil kernel)..

empfehlung??

PS: mein original akku hält bei normaler nutzung knapp zwei tage, bei hoher nutzung einen tag.. wie sieht das bei dir nach dem update aus??

grüße


----------



## Papzt (22. November 2012)

Naja guck dir die Features an. DerTeufel hatte da immer ein paar nette Sachen dran verändert und man hatte den kernel gleich mit dabei. Habe mittlerweile das S3 und da ist HellyBean identisch mit CM10 nur der Name ist anders... leider hat er auch noch keinen eigenen S3 Kernel


----------



## _PeG_ (23. November 2012)

hab jetzt die neuste version von helly bean drauf.. cm10 + devilkernel = android 4.1.2 


bisher keine probleme!! da ich alles gewiped hatte, muss ich nun alle sachen neu einstellen, da das wiederaufspielen via titaniumbackup zu einem fehler führte.. aber naja..

bisher keine fehler oder ähnliches!!


----------



## D00msday (23. November 2012)

Ich hatte mit dem alten SGS i9000 und dem Standardakku, sogar nach einem Jahr noch stets um die 8 Stunden lang Filme schauen können, bevor der Akku so weit runter war, dass ich die letzten 5% nur noch Musik gehört hab. Mit 15% Akkuleistung konnte ich noch etwa 4 Stunden Musik hören (PowerAMP). Am meisten ziehen Bildschirm (Helligkeit) und Antenne (Internet>GSM). Internet braucht man eh nicht, wenn man nicht aktiv am Handy ist (z.B. Musik hört), aber selbst dann kann man den ganzen Tag Musik hören. Seine Akkulaufdauer kann man zusätzlich über Undervolting und CPU-Anpassung verlängern (z.B. VoltageControl).

Als Kernel waren damals I9100xxKJ1 und irgendein Speedmodkernel kxx + Loudness Boost drauf. Das war Android 2.3.5. Als Launcher war GO Launcher installiert. Mein Handy war schnell und sparsam eingestellt (keine Ruckler und 7 Tage auf Standby im Flugzeugmodus). Das Handy hielt etwa 72h durch, wenn Internet an war und es nicht benutzt wurde. Bei normaler Nutzung und Batteriekontrolle hielt es ebenfalls um die 3 Tage. Bei exzessiver Nutzung am Stück (Browsen, Downloads, Nachrichten, durchgehende Musik über Kopfhörer, WhatsApp, Facebook), zwischen 7 und 10 Stunden.

Man sollte immer im Hinterkopf behalten: Smartphones sind keine Ultrabooks und normale Handies liefen meist nicht so lange, trotz weniger Aufwandsleistung.


----------



## _PeG_ (23. November 2012)

also ich arbeite neben dem studium in einem "handy-laden" und wenn ein smartphone bei normaler bis hoher nutzung einen tag hält, ist das ganz normal.. 

mich stört es nicht, wenn ich jeden abend das ding laden muss.. wenn ich es normal nutze, dann schaffe ich auch ohne große mühe zwei tage.. 

mal schauen, ob es nach dem firmeware update auf "helly bean" auch noch so ist..


----------



## Papzt (23. November 2012)

Naja man läd es ja eh jeden abend. Da ist es mir egal ob da noch 10 oder 60% Akku drauf sind. Mach das mal, also die 4.1 war sehr gut. Hoffentlich holt er sich bald das S3 damit er auch noch einen Kernel drauf programmieren kann


----------



## _PeG_ (28. November 2012)

also nach den ersten tagen mit der customrom helly bean (cm10 + devil kernel) ist mir folgendes aufgefallen:

- akku geht schneller runter als bei cm9
- der browser kackt ab und an mal ab
- viel besser bzw. smoother im vergleich zu cm9 ist es keineswegs

dies sind subjektive erfahrungen mit dem bewusstsein, dass das sgs1 bereits in die jahre gekommen ist..

grüße


----------



## Papzt (28. November 2012)

Naja ich fand den Wechsel von ics auf jb echt gut. 4.0.4 hat bei mir nur gelaggt und ich hatte andauernd und überall fcs.


----------



## _PeG_ (28. November 2012)

bei mir war es genau andersherum..  und das der akku jetzt nur noch knapp einen tag hält nervt dann doch etwas..


----------



## Papzt (28. November 2012)

Ich lade eh jeden abend...Hauptsache er schafft es so lange


----------



## _PeG_ (29. November 2012)

hatte vorhin vor dem kino besuch "james bond skyfall" noch 17% und während des films ging mir die kiste anscheinend aus.. also 17% in nicht ganz 3 stunden ist schon echt krass.. 

dabei habe ich nicht einmal empfang gehabt..


----------



## Soldat0815 (29. November 2012)

Wenn du kein Empfang hast oder nur ein sehr schlechten braucht jedes Handy/Smartphone mehr weil es die ganze Zeit nach nem Netz sucht.


----------



## Papzt (29. November 2012)

Genau so sieht es aus. Deswegen mache ich immer den Flugzeug modus an in solchen Situationen


----------



## _PeG_ (29. November 2012)

d.h. die kiste sucht obwohl es absolut null empfang hat..

gut zu wissen..  man lernt nie aus!!


----------



## Soldat0815 (29. November 2012)

Ja es sucht durchgehend nach nem Netz weil dafür ist es ja gebaut um immer Erreichbar zu sein. 
In Gegenden wo das UMTS Netz sehr schlecht ist und es die ganze Zeit zwischen GSM und UMTS wechselt saugt es den Akku auch ratz fatz leer weil es immer versucht das beste/schnellste Netz zu benutzen.


----------

